
The man who deactivated Trump’s Twitter account has revealed himself - dvdhnt
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/29/16717668/trump-twitter-account-deactivation-bahtiyar-duysak
======
djsumdog
I'd like to see the Whitehouse start their own Masterdon server, specifically
for any Senator or Congressperson who wants to create an account.

